# Relationships...



## Misterraptor (May 2, 2010)

Don't you think that relationships go so much smoother when your gf/bf is into the furry fandom also?

I've just noticed that with a recent GF.


----------



## Luca (May 2, 2010)

Never dated another fur. I also never told any of my girlfriends I was a furry.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

I imagine it would, yes, which is why I'd really like a furry boyfriend.

Plus the fursuit sex


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Never dated anyone so I have no fucking clue. However usually they work if you share interests sooooo..... :V


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Never had a furry relationship, never had a relationship


----------



## Misterraptor (May 2, 2010)

Luca said:


> Never dated another fur. I also never told any of my girlfriends I was a furry.



=/. Me and you were in the same boat.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> I imagine it would, yes, which is why I'd really like a furry boyfriend.
> 
> Plus the fursuit sex


Icwutudidthar.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

I radiate furry, so if she wasn't a furry before she would be shortly.
(right now not in a relationship... long story)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

dating a furry was the worst idea of my LIFE. Seriously.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Never had a furry relationship, never had a relationship


winnarz are us! highfive!


----------



## Misterraptor (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> dating a furry was the worst idea of my LIFE. Seriously.



Care to explain a bit?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

I'll be brief.

We flirted, we kissed, she started flirting with this guy, I got jealous, she asked me to be her gf, i said yes, we broke up days later when she left me for a guy, stayed friends, she stole from me, stopped taking my calls, came back to me only to steal again, then left everyone behind to do her own thing.


----------



## garoose (May 2, 2010)

I've only been in one relationship with some girl that I really had nothing in common with and don't actually like that much.... but yeah

Also no one irl knows I'm a furry, but I could imagine it would be cool to be able to go to conventions and do furry stuff with your gf or wte


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I imagine it would, yes, which is why I'd really like a furry boyfriend.
> 
> *Plus the fursuit sex*


What? D:


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

I think relationships go well when you have personalities that go together( but I'm stating the obvious here). My ex and I get along really well (again, stating the obvious), and we had different intrests.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What? D:





Pink isn't good enough, make it rainbowy.


----------



## Tycho (May 2, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Don't you think that relationships go so much smoother when your gf/bf is into the furry fandom also?
> 
> I've just noticed that with a recent GF.



OP: No.  Not when the other person is a stereotypical slut fur and cheats on you after you agree to be exclusive.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Pink isn't good enough, make it rainbowy.


^.~ You wanna taste the rainbow?


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

She liked Insane Clown posse (or it's something like that), and I was like wtf is this?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OP: No. Not when the other person is a stereotypical slut fur and cheats on you after you agree to be exclusive.


 
I think I like you.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Pink isn't good enough, make it rainbowy.


The more you post and talk to me in PMs the more you creep me out.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> She liked Insane Clown posse (or it's something like that), and I was like wtf is this?


 

-twitch- you dated a juggalette fur too?!


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The more you post and talk to me in PMs the more you creep me out.


This sounds entertaining.


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -twitch- you dated a juggalette fur too?!


Not a fur. Neither of us knew what it was.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Alright well my ex was a juggalette fur


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The more you post and talk to me in PMs the more you creep me out.


Be careful. Fuzzy has beagle ticks and pelt lice. D:


----------



## Nepmen (May 2, 2010)

sounds creepy and evil. (To both of the above).
there is no above :V


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

I've seen an awful lot of furry relationships end in tears and *whines*.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I've seen an awful lot of relationships end in tears and *whines*.



More general fix'd


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> More general fix'd



GTFO 

Non furries don't *whine*.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> GTFO
> 
> Non furries don't *whine*.



u trollin!!!


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> u trollin!!!



Have you ever had a dude make you *whine*?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Have you ever had a dude make you *whine*?


No.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

I don't think I mesh well with the average furry.

I did date a fur but other than joining her in drawing wolves or browsing clean galleries at the library I forgot she was a fur at most points.

Furries are much more receptive to long distance relationships though.  Again, on average.

Anything to feel loved.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Have you ever had a dude make you *whine*?



No, and I'm not likely to. :3


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, and I'm not likely to. :3


But I thought you liked it up the ass?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I thought you liked it up the ass?



I thought he meant whine as in the end-of-a-relationship "baww" kind of whining.

Of course I'd take it up the ass.


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I thought he meant whine as in the end-of-a-relationship "baww" kind of whining.
> 
> Of course I'd take it up the ass.



I'm disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I thought he meant whine as in the end-of-a-relationship "baww" kind of whining.
> 
> Of course I'd take it up the ass.


I got the impression he meant taking it up the ass.

you won't from me. ever.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I'm disappointed to say the least.



You wouldn't be if you had a go at me. *wink, wink*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

There are like....3 furs I've talked to who aren't complete douchebags, and I wouldn't mind dating them. however, the thousands of others are for no


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> There are like....3 furs I've talked to who aren't complete douchebags, and I wouldn't mind dating them. however, the thousands of others are for no


Am I one of the 3 not-douchebag furries? :V


----------



## Melo (May 2, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You wouldn't be if you had a go at me. *wink, wink*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Can we stop fucking in a thread for like, 2 seconds?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Am I one of the 3 not-douchebag furries? :V


 
duh


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


>


Wait what does my avatar have to do with anything?


----------



## Ben (May 2, 2010)

I don't really think it should make difference, especially since I only talk about furries IRL if someone else brings them up. People in my life know, but I don't see why it should affect my relationship choices.


----------



## GoldenJackal (May 2, 2010)

It depends on the person, but I lucked out and found a wonderful fur.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> duh


awesome.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


>


Hahahaha xD


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 2, 2010)

no


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> no


Thanks for the insight. D:


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 2, 2010)

whatever


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what does my avatar have to do with anything?



You're a fox. You take it.

And my relationships aren't ever long enough to get to my more obscure interests, like this.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're a fox. You take it.
> 
> And my relationships aren't ever long enough to get to my more obscure interests, like this.


Not all foxes "take it". Just H&K.



And Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Yesh, I prefer to take it rather than give it. What can I say, I'm actually really REALLY submissive.

P.S. So how bout I found out a few of my friends are otherkin. I want to go bitch slap them the next time I see them.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yesh, I prefer to take it rather than give it. What can I say, I'm actually really REALLY submissive.


Trust me Scotty, by now I'm pretty sure that everyone in the furry fandom is aware of this.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Trust me Scotty, by now I'm pretty sure that everyone in the furry fandom is aware of this.



I know, just stating the obvious.


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Not all foxes "take it". Just H&K.
> 
> 
> 
> And Scotty.



Oh how cute, you're in the Denial phase! If only I could check back in a year...


----------



## Charrio (May 2, 2010)

In my experience they cheat on their mates alot more than others


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh how cute, you're in the Denial phase! If only I could check back in a year...


I've been going to cons since 2004 and I've yet to experience a buttburglar.

I think it's pretty safe to say I'm good. ;B


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

no, even though me and my ex broke up, we were fine due to both of us was into anime

oh by the way most furs (my statistic say 70% of them) mateship dont last very long cause its nothing but TYPE FUCKING and internet base. A gay fox would dump his gay fox for a hotter gay fox sona in a month. I know I seen it happen, furs break up and a month later they are with someone else :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

@ Crysix Corps. Wow, I'm pretty sure that's not the case in a lot of people. I'm damn lucky to find such a 'hot gay fox' and he's perfect exactly how he is, I would never dump him for someone better than he as there simply ISN'T anyone better suited for a loving relationship.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> @ Crysix Corps. Wow, I'm pretty sure that's not the case in a lot of people. I'm damn lucky to find such a 'hot gay fox' and he's perfect exactly how he is, I would never dump him for someone better than he as there simply ISN'T anyone better suited for a loving relationship.


it is when the relation ship consist of Type fucking and is internet base


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no, even though me and my ex broke up, we were fine due to both of us was into anime
> 
> oh by the way most furs (my statistic say 70% of them) mateship dont last very long cause its nothing but TYPE FUCKING and internet base. A gay fox would dump his gay fox for a hotter gay fox sona in a month. I know I seen it happen, furs break up and a month later they are with someone else :V


Where the hell do you pull these numbers out of? Scotty's murrhole? D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> it is when the relation ship consist of Type fucking and is internet base



True. Mine's sorta relied on the internet but we already have plans to go to AC together and spend a little.....alone time together 



Taren Fox said:


> Where the hell do you pull these numbers out of? Scotty's murrhole? D:



Believe me, all you'll find is fucking rainbows. GTFO RAINBOWS!!! Yay opportunity to use my favorite gif!
Editing it in a sec!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Where the hell do you pull these numbers out of? Scotty's murrhole? D:


no about 7 out of 10 journals about breaking with someone was internet base and typefucking to which both parties find someone else with a hotter sona in a month minimal



Scotty1700 said:


> True. Mine's sorta relied on the internet but  we already have plans to go to AC together and spend a little.....alone  time together


always avoid the third door on the left thats where all the gay orgies are :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> always avoid the third door on the left thats where all the gay orgies are :V


derpderp 3 Doors Down.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 2, 2010)

First - it's not much smoother, pretty much the opposite.
Furry = hobby
Furries are usually lame madmen.
Two madmen = rage and chaos

Relationship over.

No more useless thread, PLEASE.


----------



## Taralack (May 2, 2010)

No.


----------



## Error 404 (May 2, 2010)

I think it would, considering it'd give a bit of common ground and (generalizing) it'd mean we'd both understand the internet in-jokes and stuff.
I've had 2 relationships, and common interests are very important for things to go smoothly.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

Tycho said:


> OP: No.  Not when the other person is a stereotypical slut fur and cheats on you after you agree to be exclusive.


This^

You have to be careful in who you choose to be a mate, sad thing is the stereotypical furry is someone who cant keep their pants on and chase after anyone with a tail.

I was lucky, very lucky two meet someone who is a fur, loyal and loving, not something that is easy to find now-a-days.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 2, 2010)

Never had a bf or gf that was in the fandom. Well that i know of anyway. Would love to have either who is into the fandom.

I think it could be be great and a lot of fun.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Don't you think that relationships go so much smoother when your gf/bf is into the furry fandom also?
> 
> I've just noticed that with a recent GF.


lol no

I sort of had two online relationships with furries in the past (I was young, fagets) and none of them worked out.

First one was buttfuck insane and decided she would date me "just to be nice to me" and nothing else, and all she wanted to do was base our relationship on online roleplaying. Seriously, that's all it was, one big shitty RP. Then she accused me of being stupid when she dated an insecure 15 year old when she was 20 "just to be nice" and not because she actually liked me.

The second one lasted one month at best. I kinda liked this one, he asked me to be his "mate" (what a silly word) and thus all was lovey dovey... nah, I'm kidding, it wasn't. He kept whining about his ex like a fucking baby and I kept trying to comfort him and make him feel better but apparently he didn't want a mate who wanted to comfort him and cheer him up.

We were friends after we broke up for a little while, but I kind of had enough of his hypocrisy when he would then accuse me of being a whiney emo faggot when HE was a whiney emo faggot during our relationship.

I'd be very happy to date another furry, or at least just another cartoon geek like me. Although I will sure as fuck be more cautious from now on, I've met even more furries who I wanted to be friends or have relationships with when all they wanted was to yiff.

So yeah, furies generally make very bad relationships. It takes a helluva lot to tame those vicious beasts.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 2, 2010)

I honestly don't see any reasons why furry relationships would not work in this thread, that do not apply to humanity at large. If your girlfriend cheated on you and left you for someone hotter, it's because she's the kind of person who cheats on people and leave them for someone hotter, not because she's into anthropomorphic animals.

The people who are OMFGMATES because their characters on a MUCK get it on do exist (and are usually obnoxious), but inability to separate IC and OOC occurs in pretty much all roleplaying, online and offline. Likewise does the phenomenon of dating the first person available because you Must Have A Boyfriend Or The World Will Surely End.

My ex dumped me and likely cheated on me. He was a furry. I don't believe for a second he did this _because_ he was furry, however. The batshit mostly came after he decided he wanted to try being more mainstream, and shortly after he dumped me he Left The Fandom Forever. Ie he was just being a jerk, like a lot of people are.

Statistically, I think you'll find most relationships end in some kind of breakup.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Well, I've never had a relationship, so I wouldn't know.

Maybe furries cheat a lot, but I'm poly so...


----------



## piia (May 2, 2010)

It does kind of help because of the whole similar interests thing. I guess as long as they're open to it it doesn't matter, but it's nicer when they're actually into it like you. 

Hell, I know how grateful I am to finally have an artist boyfriend, so I can yap at him about artsy fartsy stuff without him being like, "YEAHOKTHATSCOOLIHAVENOIDEAWHATYOU'RETALKINGABOUT!" The fact that he's a fur just adds bonus points.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

Actually given how wide the variety of furries there are it'd probably end up worse because you'd never be able to decide which is the "right" way to enjoy furry or what artist is best or how furry to act in public or in private, ect.

Furries have a bad habit of assuming everyone agrees with what they like and what they do, which is not a good habit given how broad furry art and culture is.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're a fox. You take it.
> 
> And my relationships aren't ever long enough to get to my more obscure interests, like this.





Taren Fox said:


> Not all foxes "take it". Just H&K.
> 
> 
> 
> And Scotty.


I'd never get with a man and be the bitch, or get with a man in general.

You guys suck. >=[


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck. >=[



Not as much as you. :3


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not as much as you. :3


Prove it!


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Prove it!


*H&K*
_*Gender*_: Male
*Species*:Fox
*Avatar*:Fox
:v


----------



## Zontar (May 2, 2010)

A furry girlfriend or boyfriend would be awesome. There ain't no furfags 'round here though.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> *H&K*
> _*Gender*_: Male
> *Species*:Fox
> *Avatar*:Fox
> :v


But my species _also_ says "human" and "Def Leppard"

The plot thickens...


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But my species _also_ says "human" and "Def Leppard"
> 
> The plot thickens...



Fox overrides both. It's that slutty.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Foxes are nice studs, why wouldn't they be able to find ladies?


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Foxes are nice studs, why wouldn't they be able to find ladies?


They're way too promiscuous, unlike us wolves ^^


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They're way too promiscuous, unlike us wolves ^^


 
Poly pride! And this is a panther saying it. I'd love to have a fox or vixen.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> Fox overrides both. It's that slutty.


But I am not slutty so your argument is invalid.


----------



## Browder (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I am not slutty so your argument is invalid.


*H&K:* Wanna Yiff? 

:/


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I am not slutty so your argument is invalid.


 
You probably should start being.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> *H&K:* Wanna Yiff?
> 
> :/


No



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You probably should start being.



Start being....? >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Start being....? >_>



The huge fag that you truly are on the inside.

Edit: Lmao I pressed enter like 5 times expecting it to 'send message'.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Poly pride! And this is a panther saying it. I'd love to have a fox or vixen.


I'm fine being monogamous thank you very much, I hate sharing things sometimes

*hordes candy*


----------



## CFox (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm fine being monogamous thank you very much, I hate sharing things sometimes
> 
> *hordes candy*



B-B-But I want sum D; *Sad fox face*


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> B-B-But I want sum D; *Sad fox face*



 You can haz my candy!


----------



## Bando (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You can haz my candy!



*steals your candy*

:3c


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

I'm afraid to see an old friend because I know he really wants to fuck me despite being married.  I don't wanna be responsible for a ruined marriage


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The huge fag that you truly are on the inside.
> 
> Edit: Lmao I pressed enter like 5 times expecting it to 'send message'.


But I am not a huge fag on the inside.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I am not a huge fag on the inside.



Shows how much you know >:[


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Poly pride! And this is a panther saying it. I'd love to have a fox or vixen.


enjoy ya furry aids :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 2, 2010)

Relationships in general are kinda sucky. Unless furry is pretty much the whole life of one partner, I don't see why it would make a noticeable difference in the relationship if the other was or was not into it.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shows how much you know >:[


I think I know myself more than you bitch. >=[


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think I know myself more than you bitch. >=[



Hehehe, don't get too mad.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehehe, don't get too mad.


I don't get mad I get horny.

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get mad I get horny.
> 
> Wanna yiff?



Bipolar furfag.







Lol, guy at the end's like "Derp?"


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Bipolar furfag.



You like that gif a little too much...

Also how does one go about embedding images like that?


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, my girlfriend being an obnoxious pervert would TOTALLY make my already 8-month-long relationship even smoother.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You like that gif a little too much...
> 
> Also how does one go about embedding images like that?



I LOVE gifs. Most all of them really.

Also, if you have the file downloaded then go to www.tineye.com and browse the file. Then you can find out where it came from so you can get the URL easier. (Or you could try and google it and copy the URL too). Once you have the URL then click on the "Insert Image" button (It's on the bottom row, 5 buttons over from the right on "Advanced View") and paste the url in.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I LOVE gifs. Most all of them really.
> 
> Also, if you have the file downloaded then go to www.tineye.com and browse the file. Then you can find out where it came from so you can get the URL easier. (Or you could try and google it and copy the URL too). Once you have the URL then click on the "Insert Image" button (It's on the bottom row, 5 buttons over from the right on "Advanced View") and paste the url in.









Yay it worked.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

So THAT'S why otters always smell fishy...thought it was something else....

Oh wait, Otters are foxes' bitches. *NSFW*


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So THAT'S why otters always smell fishy...thought it was something else....


Scotty, this is how you make me feel.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Saved for future use.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Ok mods, last one and I'll go back on topic.






I bet a relationship with a furry would be good if you managed to find a sane one. Most of them probably would just want non stop sex and nothing more, or just go plain crazy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Yesh, luckily I'm not even in it for nonstop sex. Neither's my partner ^^

Lol @ clumsy fat guy.


----------



## kyle19 (May 2, 2010)

Where are you getting all these gifs?


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yesh, luckily I'm not even in it for nonstop sex. Neither's my partner ^^
> 
> Lol @ clumsy fat guy.


Since when did you have a (I assume) boyfriend?



kyle19 said:


> Where are you getting all these gifs?



My computer.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Where are you getting all these gifs?










Heckler & Koch said:


> Since when did you have a (I assume) boyfriend?



Wow, Skype's messaging history is convenient. It'll be one month that we've met tomorrow actually.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, Skype's messaging history is convenient. It'll be one month that we've met tomorrow actually.


That's it. Game over. I'm going to beat my face in with a brick.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's it. Game over. I'm going to beat my face in with a brick.



Wha- why??


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's it. Game over. I'm going to beat my face in with a brick.


no no use an ugly stick


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no no use an ugly stick


I already got hit by one. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already got hit by one. :V


THEN USE IT AGAIN


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> THEN USE IT AGAIN


I don't think that's physically possible.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think that's physically possible.


there is
ugly
Fuck ugly
Gawd Damn Ugly
and
HOLY SHIT ITS THE MISSING LINK


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> there is
> ugly
> Fuck ugly
> Gawd Damn Ugly
> ...


I'm probably the last part.


----------



## BreezyBee (May 2, 2010)

I've been single for a while. IDK.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

Um, probably.
I would hope that I could find someone I like who's also a furry, but it wouldn't crush me if I didn't.


----------



## Ames (May 2, 2010)

Most likely yes.  I have a furry friend who has a furry BF, and they seem to be getting along real well.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 2, 2010)

well ive had 4 relationships

my first relationship was a bit of a slut looking back im pretty sure she was furry considering she wore a dog collar all the time

my second relationship only lasted 3 days kinda got out of that after i found out she was a slut

my third relationship we just werent into eachother enough she wasnt a furry i dont think

my most recent one was with a furry and byfar the best one but her mom kinda ruined it for us


----------



## Fluory (May 2, 2010)

There's no difference. I participate so little in the fandom that it was actually annoying when I had a furry boyfriend cuz he kept trying to pull me even farther into it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 2, 2010)

idk, it does makes things easier. but i wouldn't say better. you could have a totally accepting non-furry bf/gf or a totally douchbag furry mate so meh


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 2, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Don't you think that relationships go so much smoother when your gf/bf is into the furry fandom also?
> 
> I've just noticed that with a recent GF.



Depends. If you are lifestyler and allow furry to run your life for you than yes, a GF who is also a furry would probably be better.


But I have a life. I don't allow furry to run my life.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

S'why I'm here, I haven't actually had a furry relationship with anyone, but I'd like to.


----------



## AmberLi (May 5, 2010)

My last boyfriend wasn't a furry. I showed him some of my drawings, he didn't get weirded out but didn't care much either. That went smoothly. My boyfriend before that WAS a furry, and that was more trouble because I think he got too drawn into the fandom and stopped caring about the difference between what was okay online and what was okay IRL... I don't know about anyone here who has had a furry partner, but does being asked to yiff sound weird IRL? It sure sounded strange to me...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 5, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> S'why I'm here, I haven't actually had a furry relationship with anyone, but I'd like to.



GTFO! furry is not a dating agency! :v


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Lazyboots said:


> S'why I'm here, I haven't actually had a furry relationship with anyone, but I'd like to.


HEY KID WANNA YIFF


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 5, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Don't you think that relationships go so much smoother when your gf/bf is into the furry fandom also?
> 
> I've just noticed that with a recent GF.


 
I dont really know, I have never dated a furry. also Im single right now, so maybe I shouldnt be in this forum.


----------



## Oovie (May 5, 2010)

AmberLi said:


> but does being asked to yiff sound weird IRL? It sure sounded strange to me...


If it came off as seductive/serious I'd probably put on this "oh no you didn't" look and have an awkward smile/frown of confusion on my face. _Weeird_!

However, if it sounded more of a joke so I could respond, "What are you, some kind of_ furfag_?" Then I could get into that.

I'm not holding my breath for a furry relationship quite frankly, that'd have to be a pretty awesome individual.


----------



## Mailbox (May 5, 2010)

I told my boyfriend I was a.. well not was, but into the Furry Fandom. But because he's awesome, he just totally accepted it. Everybody has something weird or quirky about them; he has a foot fetish, I like fuzzy things. Perfect match, in my opinion.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 5, 2010)

Oovie said:


> If it came off as seductive/serious I'd probably put on this "oh no you didn't" look and have an awkward smile/frown of confusion on my face. _Weeird_!
> 
> However, if it sounded more of a joke so I could respond, "What are you, some kind of_ furfag_?" Then I could get into that.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for a furry relationship quite frankly, that'd have to be a pretty awesome individual.


Yiff is such a funny and ridiculous word to say aloud that I doubt anyone could make it sound seductive without being hilarious.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Yiff is such a funny and ridiculous word to say aloud that I doubt anyone could make it sound seductive without being hilarious.



I just tried saying it out loud; I feel like I need to gargle bleach now.

I gues it fits, though, having such a disgusting word for such a disgusting act.

Oh, and for on topic: still doesn't help.


----------



## Raiyn Spirit (May 6, 2010)

*Like... yaaaaah*

Having a furry boifriend is totally great, i've been together with the same one for a year and a half now. But it helps to actually love the person and get love back in return... 

*more mooshy gooshy lovey dovey blabber* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



View attachment 9914


----------



## sexysquirelllickylicky (May 7, 2010)

I have a relationship with  a small squirell i found on a web comic, fucking hot


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2010)

I dated a fur once.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I dated a fur once.


What happened?


----------



## Gavrill (May 7, 2010)

I've dated a few furries. And I dated a non-furry and converted him. It's a little more fun when we're both into it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 7, 2010)

I've never been in a relationship. I know of people who have good relationships and their other is not a furry. Really it appears to come down to how much of a furry you are.

Depending upon your level of interest, and what you like to do in the fandom, having one that is a fur may or may not make things more smooth. If all you do is lurk online and favorite art and commission some time to time while continuing to enjoy movies and books that have anthro animals, I can't imagine the other being a furry makes that much of a difference.

If you also like going to conventions, and you are into the fur-suiting thing, and you love furmeets than I can imagine having an other is a fur, helps out because it becomes something you both can do.


----------



## Xipoid (May 7, 2010)

While I could see it possibly being something you could connect with, I am more in the line of thought that it really depends on the people in the relationship itself.


----------



## Ozriel (May 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What happened?



I prefer to tell it over a drink of Vodka...long story.


----------



## FoxBody (May 7, 2010)

I would say it depends on how far into furry you are. If its just a hobby to you, then it honestly isn't that big of a deal if they aren't one. Granted it is viewed as a strange hobby by most, but your girlfriend/boyfriend really just needs to be acceptant of it, not a furry themselves. If your a life styler, then yes, I can see how having your girlfriend/boyfriend be a life styler as well be very important to the relationship. Then again, going along the lines of acceptance, that could work in that situation as well, if you can find someone that acceptant, lol.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I prefer to tell it over a drink of Vodka...long story.


 
I got VOX, and a few glasses where you are ready


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Relationships are retarded regardless if your partner is a furry or not :\


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Relationships are retarded regardless if your partner is a furry or not :\



Have fun being single :|


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Have fun being single :|


 I am


----------



## FoxBody (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am



Don't lie, we all know your still dating _Palm_ela, and her twin sister.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Don't lie, we all know your still dating _Palm_ela, and her twin sister.


 
lolwut?

I'm serious, I don't like relationships and I will not get close to anyone.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lolwut?
> 
> I'm serious, I don't like relationships and I will not get close to anyone.



I'm sorry to hear that. It's really not that bad, you just gotta wait for the right fish in the sea as they always say.


----------



## Tabasco (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lolwut?
> 
> I'm serious, I don't like relationships and I will not get close to anyone.



*scoots up REAL close to* :3c

No but seriously, I have commitment issues. And issues-issues. And I'm picky.

And I love Rusko more than I could ever love an available guy/girl.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It's really not that bad, you just gotta wait for the right fish in the sea as they always say.


Naw I'm happy as I am now, I don't need another person for happiness



BlueberriHusky said:


> *scoots up REAL close to* :3c
> 
> No but seriously, I have commitment issues. And issues-issues. And I'm picky.
> 
> And I love Rusko more than I could ever love an available guy/girl.


 
Ok and why are you getting close?


----------



## FoxBody (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lolwut?
> 
> I'm serious, I don't like relationships and I will not get close to anyone.





Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It's really not that bad, you just gotta wait for the right fish in the sea as they always say.



this^ 

and in response to the "lolwut?"...

Palmela

*Palm*ela

*Palm*


----------



## Tabasco (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Ok and why are you getting close?



Because you're being a grump today. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Naw I'm happy as I am now, I don't need another person for happiness
> 
> 
> 
> Ok and why are you getting close?


THEY GONNA RAEP YA BRO


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2010)

I remember there was a year in my life where I was incredibly desperate, and tried using the fandom as a dating service. 

I had about three internet boyfriends during that year-- the first one was an incredibly boring fifteen year old kid who only ever talked about generic sounding rock music and war games, and is still probably the "straightest" gay I've ever known, not to mention most dull. The second one was incredibly emotionally unstable, but it was probably just as much my fault, since I rushed into after five days. 

By the time I got to the third guy (Shindo), I realized how dumb internet relationships were, and we mutually agreed to break it off after a few weeks. Really, unless you've known someone online for an incredibly long amount of time, and keep the relationship as grounded in reality as possible, then it's all a silly charade. If only more furries realized this, because it's really quite upsetting how many decide to internet date out of desperation.

Typefucking's cool though. V:


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I remember there was a year in my life where I was incredibly desperate, and tried using the fandom as a dating service.
> 
> I had about three internet boyfriends during that year-- the first one was an incredibly boring fifteen year old kid who only ever talked about generic sounding rock music and war games, and is still probably the "straightest" gay I've ever known, not to mention most dull. The second one was incredibly emotionally unstable, but it was probably just as much my fault, since I rushed into after five days.
> 
> ...


tis why I love my statistic of 70% of Online Relationships Die after a month, only 4% go on to be Real relationships the rest is typefucking buddies :V


----------



## Zontar (May 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I remember there was a year in my life where I was incredibly desperate, and tried using the fandom as a dating service.
> 
> I had about three internet boyfriends during that year-- the first one was an incredibly boring fifteen year old kid who only ever talked about generic sounding rock music and war games, and is still probably the "straightest" gay I've ever known, not to mention most dull. The second one was incredibly emotionally unstable, but it was probably just as much my fault, since I rushed into after five days.
> 
> ...



You can't push physical intimacy through fiber optic lines. I tell this to everyone in an on-line relationship, but they never listen and plug their ears while their parntner fucks all the guys/girls who actually live in the same state.


----------



## Tabasco (May 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I remember there was a year in my life where I was incredibly desperate, and tried using the fandom as a dating service.
> 
> I had about three internet boyfriends during that year-- the first one was an incredibly boring fifteen year old kid who only ever talked about generic sounding rock music and war games, and is still probably the "straightest" gay I've ever known, not to mention most dull. The second one was incredibly emotionally unstable, but it was probably just as much my fault, since I rushed into after five days.
> 
> ...



I think online relationships are generally only feasible if there's some kind of contact besides text--video chat, phone calls, etc--and you can realistically plan for it to be offline sometime in the relatively near future.


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2010)

Zontar said:


> You can't push physical intimacy through fiber optic lines. I tell this to everyone in an on-line relationship, but they never listen and plug their ears while their parntner fucks all the guys/girls who actually live in the same state.



I don't think I've heard of someone getting into an internet relationship, and then purposely slutting around IRL as much as possible. I mean shit, you might think these people have social skills.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I think online relationships are generally only feasible if there's some kind of contact besides text--video chat, phone calls, etc--and you can realistically plan for it to be offline sometime in the relatively near future.



And yet, from what I've seen, most furries don't consider this, just "Ohh, he/she makes me feel so murry ^^^". Argrhghrgh.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I don't think I've heard of someone getting into an internet relationship, and then purposely slutting around IRL as much as possible. I mean shit, you might think these people have social skills.


Yeah, I gotta agree the people who use those sites have got to be desperate.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

MisterRaptor is now single.

Lol, That was quick.


----------



## Tao (May 7, 2010)

My boyfriend is a furry and our relationship is perfect. 

I did have a non-furry boyfriend once though. He was a total fag.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

South Syde has the right idea.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're being a grump today. :V


 I'm always a grump :\


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm always a grump :\



Fuck yeah. Go make us sandwiches, you damn otter.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2010)

The butt buddy is a furfag but I don't think that would matter if one of us was or not, since we don't live for a hobby.


----------



## Morroke (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely not. My boyfriend isn't a furry and it's working out better than the last ones (whom was a socially awkward furry).


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Absolutely not. My boyfriend isn't a furry and it's working out better than the last ones (whom was a socially awkward furry).



Snow leopard.  :V


----------



## Morroke (May 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Snow leopard.  :V



Stop it D: At least I got half the picture to myself.


----------



## Ratte (May 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Stop it D: At least I got half the picture to myself.



Purrymurr.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Purrymurr.


 what's that mean? :O


----------



## Morroke (May 7, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> what's that mean? :O



It's the sound of her mouth foaming at the thought of me being single :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> It's the sound of her mouth foaming at the thought of me being single :V


 Ok ._.


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

This thread is still going? Damn.


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 7, 2010)

My boyfriend are going through a rough patch, but I think we'll make it through. I just might not get to go to any conventions anytime soon.

*sigh* This is what I get for dating a non-fur.


----------



## BlueGaze (May 7, 2010)

They are a lot easier to get along with, because it is something that they have in common.  =3


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I feel that it's easier as you have more things in common....the more the merrier, right?


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> My boyfriend are going through a rough patch, but I think we'll make it through. I just might not get to go to any conventions anytime soon.
> 
> *sigh* This is what I get for dating a non-fur.


Just be glad you have someone. :V


----------



## SnowFox (May 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yes, I feel that it's easier as you have more things in common....the more the merrier, right?



You mean the more the murrier.




I should be shot for that :3


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You mean the more the murrier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

Furry would be great, but certainly not a necessity. What generally is a concern of mine is how accepting they are of me being atheist, as well as vegetarian. I'm open minded enough to _always_ be respectful of other's beliefs or what they chose to eat, yet they never seem to return the favor. 

I always feel a bit cheated being this way, and wonder if I'm just in the wrong country for a relationship. Always a problem with one or the other, never taking note I approve of who they are regardless. 'Tis a cruel, cruel world.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 8, 2010)

sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> I have a relationship with  a small squirell i found on a web comic, fucking hot


Please tell us more. :3


----------



## Kangidonmaru (May 8, 2010)

only ever been in a long-distance relationship wiff another furry, we had fun for a month or so, he said he was going to go camping for a week. Three years later i stop waiting for him and sign up for furaffinity on 5/7/2010 :c tired of being lonely and i crave the love and to be held once again.


----------



## garoose (May 8, 2010)

Kangidonmaru said:


> only ever been in a long-distance relationship wiff another furry, we had fun for a month or so, he said he was going to go camping for a week. Three years later i stop waiting for him and sign up for furaffinity on 5/7/2010 :c tired of being lonely and i crave the love and to be held once again.


----------



## Mentova (May 8, 2010)

garoose said:


>



Vault boy makes everything better.


----------



## Tabasco (May 8, 2010)

I think right now I'd rather shoot myself in the head than deal with another relationship.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think right now I'd rather shoot myself in the head than deal with another relationship.


 How bought I shoot you myself so you don't have to :3c


----------

